# Got a surprise



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Two weeks ago, I purchased a hairless rat from a pet store. She was in with some feeders. Well yesterday, I found two pinks. I am pretty sure that she is the mother, but she is housed with a young female normal that I got the same day.

How do I determine which is the mother?
Is it safe to keep both females together?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Pick up both females and see if you can tell if one is producing milk. The mother is also most likely to spend the most time, especially since only one is a mother. The other probably will pay no attention to the babies above crawling on them and perhaps changing their locations. As soon as you figure out who the mother is, remove the other female from the cage.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks.
I figured that the one spending time with them would be mommy. Didn't think about checking for milk production. 

The other female is a young blue and white dumbo. At what age can they get preggers? She was housed with both sexes as they were being sold as feeders. I got her because she was too cute to be dinner ;D I am hoping that she is not also pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

At 6 weeks they can reproduce.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They CAN reproduce at 5 weeks, it's just less likely.

At 5 weeks on the dot, male rats should be separated to avoid any more accidents. Girls can stay with mom.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your blue girl?


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input.



lilspaz68 said:


> How old is your blue girl?


I am not sure. When I was buying for feeders, I commented on the blues that were in the tub. He said they were also dumbos. So I started looking at the blue females and saw her. I should call him and see if he remembers the ages.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

No point doing that, they honestly don't care.

Post a pic of her and we can attempt to age her.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> No point doing that, they honestly don't care.
> 
> Post a pic of her and we can attempt to age her.


Thanks. I gave him a call and he said they were in the 6-8 week range. I can also post some pics in a few days.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Murinae said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > No point doing that, they honestly don't care.
> ...


Well see that doesn't help much.

If she's 6 weeks she has a good chance at NOT being pregnant (you got her a week ago?), and if she's 8 weeks she still has a chance


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

OK, here is a pic of Mom, the two babies and Auntie. They were all asleep and the one baby was on top of Mom but when I went to take the pic, Mom moved.










As suggested by lilspaz68, here is a pic of the blue girl in my hand. I have had her for 2 weeks. Any guess on her age??


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know, but your girls are cute (and the upside down baby? OMG!)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would say that girl rat is maybe 9ish weeks? Very pretty


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks ;D


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, what gorgeous girls you have. I'm in love with your little blue.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks much. 
When I saw the blue girl in the feeder tub, I had to take her as a pet. ;D



ratfan06 said:


> Oh, what gorgeous girls you have. I'm in love with your little blue.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are both very cute but young. Unfortunately not young enough to not be pregnant. Has your blue girl gained a lot of weight?


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Baby pics 
Does the small one look like it has wavy fur?? Possible Rex? If yes, then mom would be a double Rex, right?









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Sad news 
Both of the babies died. I am not sure why, they seemed to be healthy and Momma was taking care of them. I lost the smaller one yesterday and the other today.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh  I'm so very sorry. They were beautiful little babies. RIP.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you lost the babies. It's tough. =(

It's not surprising at all that you fell in love with that blue - she is gorgeous. I love her little zigzag on her forehead. Have you named them yet?


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> They are both very cute but young. Unfortunately not young enough to not be pregnant. Has your blue girl gained a lot of weight?


I think she is OK, she has been growing but not in width ;D


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathy guys.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Stahlfeder said:


> It's not surprising at all that you fell in love with that blue - she is gorgeous. I love her little zigzag on her forehead. Have you named them yet?


Thanks. I need to get more pics of the two and post in the other section. I decided to go with a cheese theme. The blue is Devon Blue and hairless is Quark.


----------

